# Any web browser requires xorg and xdm?



## am0k (Jan 9, 2014)

There is another simple question from a new one. I am wondering if I install Firefox, Opera or any other web browser program, do I have to install X.Org and any display manager program first? Thanks.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jan 9, 2014)

Firefox, Opera, Chromium and many of the other browsers available in the ports collection do require X.Org to run. There are text-based browsers that will run from the console in the ports collection, such as www/elinks. An option that may do what you want is www/links.  From the Links manual:


> If you have SVGAlib installed, you can run Links in graphics mode without the system overhead of an X-server.



SVGAlib is available in ports: graphics/svgalib though I have not tried to use Links this way myself.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 9, 2014)

It depends.

The X11 server can be running on a different host than the X11 application.  For example, if you install www/conkeror on a remote host, then SSH into that host from the local host with X11 forwarding turned on, the remote host doesn't need the X11 server installed, but the local host does.

However, if you want to run the X11 application (e.g. www/firefox) locally, then you need the X11 server installed locally.

You don't _need_ a display (login) manager in either case.


----------



## am0k (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you a lot for your information.


----------

